# Fritz!Box 7490 zeigt falsche Down-/Uploadgeschwindigkeit an



## MrPe (6. Mai 2017)

Ich habe seit gestern einen VDSL50-Anschluss der Telekom. Davor hatte ich ne klassische 6000er-Leitung. Bei der 6000er-Leitung hat die Fritz!Box 7490 soweit alles richtig angezeigt beim Down- /Upload.
Nun mit VDSL zeigt die Box jedoch nicht die tatsächliche Down-/Upload-Rate an sondern die Leitungskapazität. Auf dem Bild ist ein längerer Download zu sehen. Dieser läuft mit ca. 49Mbit/s auch entsprechend der VDSL50-Spezifikation. Warum zeigt mir die Fritz!Box nicht im Download 50Mbit und im Upload 10Mbit sondern 100Mbit und 32Mbit??? So funktioniert im Zweifel auch das QoS nicht ordenlich, oder? Unter ADSL ging es doch auch...


----------



## Pinhead (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo.

Die Anzeige ist schon richtig.Wenn man in der Konfiguration unter Internet-DSL Informationen schaut,steht da noch mehr.Die Fritz!Box zeigt halt an,was die Gegenstelle mit ihr aushandelt.Wichtig ist die DSLAM/Aktuelle-Datenrate,wenn die passt ist doch alles gut.
Gruss


----------



## MrPe (6. Mai 2017)

Die DSLAM passt aber auch nicht zu ner 50Mbit-Leitung... (siehe Bild unten) Es kommen aber definitiv "nur" 50 Mbit an. Wie man in meinem ersten Bild sehen kann, bleibt im Downstream die Linie bei knapp 50 Mbit konstant stehen. Meine Sorge ist nur, dass das QoS, also bei mehreren FullHD-Streams und gleichzeitiger Telefonie nicht richtig funktionieren wird.


----------



## MrPe (6. Mai 2017)

Anbei nochmal ein Speedtest. Unten rechts steht aktuelle Datenrate. Warum handelt die 7490 nicht nur 50Mbit aus?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Mai 2017)

@MrPE
Ich weiß gerade nicht, wo dein problem liegt. Die fritzbox syncronisiert mit 100 mbit, was dir im online monitor auch angezeigt wird. (als maximal bandbreite) Da du aber nur 50 mbit gebucht hast, wird die leitung quasi provider-seitig auf 50 mbit gedrosselt bzw. begrenzt.
Das ganze gibt es übrigens auch als 16 mbit-leitung, wo z.b. aufgeschaltene 50 mbit einfach entsprechend gedrosselt werden.


----------



## Pinhead (6. Mai 2017)

Ja,schaut merkwürdig aus.Bei G.Vektor steht Full,das würde dann die Zahlen oben erklären,eigentlich müsste da für VDSL 50 aus stehen.Schon mal probiert die Box für ein paar Minuten vom Strom zu nehmen?Ansonsten bei der Telekom nachfragen oder ein Ticket schreiben,vieleicht wurde dein Port vertauscht.


----------



## JoinRise (6. Mai 2017)

Und wo ist nun das Problem das G.Vektor auf Full steht ? ....
Werte sehen gut aus wie Turrican schon geschrieben hat.
Die Leitung kann eben VDSL 100 , wird eben softwareseitig dann gedrosselt vom Provider wenn man nur einen Vdsl 50 vertrag hat.


----------



## MrPe (6. Mai 2017)

Mein Problem habe ich schon geschildert! Wenn die Fritz!Box von einem 100Mbit-Anschluss ausgeht, dann wird ihr eigenen QoS wohl nicht funktionieren. Dieses würde bei nahezu voller Auslastung der 50Mbit dann problematisch werden. Wenn die Box denkt, es sind ja erst 50Mbit ausgelastet, da ist ja noch Luft nach oben, werden Telefonate wohl via IP-Telefonie nicht mehr vernünftig laufen. Dass hier softwareseitig von der Telekom gedrosselt wird ist mir klar. Nur wäre es schön, wenn die Box auch wüsste, dass es "nur" ein 50Mbit-Anschluss ist...


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @MrPE
> Ich weiß gerade nicht, wo dein problem liegt. Die fritzbox syncronisiert mit 100 mbit, was dir im online monitor auch angezeigt wird. (als maximal bandbreite) Da du aber nur 50 mbit gebucht hast, wird die leitung quasi provider-seitig auf 50 mbit gedrosselt bzw. begrenzt.



Richtig. Das ist im Vectoring so



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ganze gibt es übrigens auch als 16 mbit-leitung, wo z.b. aufgeschaltene 50 mbit einfach entsprechend gedrosselt werden.



Falsch. 16Mbit kommen im Vectoring über ADSL als Fallback-Option


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Mai 2017)

MrPe schrieb:


> Mein Problem habe ich schon geschildert! Wenn die Fritz!Box von einem 100Mbit-Anschluss ausgeht, dann wird ihr eigenen QoS wohl nicht funktionieren.


Das ist dem Qos egal, welche datenmenge da rein kommen kann. Regeln kann es nur den upload wobei ich mich frage, wozu du bei der leitung überhaupt Qos benötigst. 


BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Falsch. 16Mbit kommen im Vectoring über ADSL als Fallback-Option


Vectoring haben wir hier nicht.
Ein bekannter im dorf hat von vodafone 16mbit via tkom-schalte. Aufgeschalten sind 50 mbit, die box syncronisiert auch damit, aber abgeregelt wird bei den gebuchten 16 mbit.


----------



## Pinhead (6. Mai 2017)

Bei einem VDSL 50 Vertrag dürfte bei DSLAM-Datenrate  und Aktuelle Datenrate ca.50 stehen.bei Leitungskapazität ca.120.Sofern es ein Full Vectoring ist.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Vectoring haben wir hier nicht.
> Ein bekannter im dorf hat von vodafone 16mbit via tkom-schalte. Aufgeschalten sind 50 mbit, die box syncronisiert auch damit, aber abgeregelt wird bei den gebuchten 16 mbit.



Das habe ich in all den Jahren nie gesehen oder davon gehört.



Pinhead schrieb:


> Bei einem VDSL 50 Vertrag dürfte bei DSLAM-Datenrate  und Aktuelle Datenrate ca.50 stehen.bei Leitungskapazität ca.120.Sofern es ein Full Vectoring ist.



Kommt auf den DSLAM an. Manche Vectoring DSLAMs syncen voll mit 100Mbit und die Kennung regelt dann auf 50Mbit.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Mai 2017)

Sobald der msan auf bng geschaltet ist pustet der msan voll durch . Es gibt nur noch ne line id wo im bng die tatsächliche Bandbreite geregelt wird. Auch wenn der mit 100M synct bekommst du nur die gebuchten 50M. Alles richtig soweit 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (7. Mai 2017)

Das passt doch soweit alles?

Meine Fritzbox erkennt auch dass 100Mbit zu verfügung stehen, ich habe aber nur 50 gebucht. Das ist normal


----------



## keinnick (7. Mai 2017)

MrPe schrieb:


> Mein Problem habe ich schon geschildert! Wenn die Fritz!Box von einem 100Mbit-Anschluss ausgeht, dann wird ihr eigenen QoS wohl nicht funktionieren.



Konntest Du das tatsächlich feststellen oder vermutest Du das nur?


----------



## Pinhead (7. Mai 2017)

ITU G.998.4 / G.INP - ITU G.993.5 / G.Vector,sind laut Screenshot beide im Download aktiv.Dachte das geht gar nicht.Aber mit Vectoring beschäftige ich mich erst seit kurzem.


----------



## JoinRise (7. Mai 2017)

G.INP ist nur bei VDSL2-Vectoring  Anschlüssen Aktiv , bei VDSL 2 ohne Vectoring nicht.


----------

